# More than a BIG OWIEEEE GT46C-ACe Locomotive Dropped on Delivery



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This is really something...


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Mmm, that would be an expensive fall! 


Here is the UK, and with GE this time a new class 70 loco was dropped in the same way, that ended up going back to GE eventually as it needed a new frame: I suspect that that loco would be the same. 

Thanks for finding the video. 

Yours Peter.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

WOW! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan: Any idea as to where in the world this happened? Chuck PS, I have done that with some of my engines, they sure did not torque and twist. They survived, Thank you LGB engineering and German construction.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Always wear your hard hat. You never know when a locomotive is going to drop on you.










JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Nah, we just straighten out the frame a bit; they'll never notice.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

this was with the original video........ 

''A brand new American Engineered EMD GT46C-ACe was dropped while being unloaded from the cargo-ship at dock. Not sure of the root cause yet but this one is going to be expensive to fix. The frame is certainly broken and every rotating apparatus can be deemed scrap. Who pays this bill?'' 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

guess what - the shipping lines dropped her!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I rather enjoyed that big chunk of concrete that got "chipped" off the dock under the trucks. Nah.. It don't weight much....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Too bad the guy doing the video was so fixated on the locomotive. If he had backed off a bit we might have actually seen the rigging failure. Reminds me of the famous video of the expensive yacht launch where one of the slings lets go and the multimillion dollar boat goes in "nose first" with people on board. 
==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX9AvH-_wS0 
==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvhyiU8MDfk


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Those things don't come in boxes? Shoot.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bicyclexc on 08 Nov 2012 09:47 PM 
Those things don't come in boxes? Shoot. 

Putting it in a box, makes it go over the allowable shipping weight and increases the girth such that it won't fit on the boat.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

On the right side of the screen there's a guy who is apparently directing the operation by walkie-talkie. He disappears when the loco starts descending. Wish it was a wider shot - he must've suddenly heard his mommy calling. 

JackM


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 08 Nov 2012 03:22 PM 
guess what - the shipping lines dropped her!! 
There is a reason that most insurance policies, bonding, etc for owners or shippers do not cover the actual transfer from the boat to the ground. 

A friend that was in the car import business found this out, it is covered on the boat, it is covered on the ground, but you are s**t out of luck during the few minutes in the air.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Text included in the email containing link to the vid; 

"...Video of brand new EMD GT46C-ACe loco dropped from height of 20 feet while unloading in Gabon

The *GT46C ACe* are a model of Australian diesel electric locomotives built by Downer Rail using EMD components. The locomotive has AC traction equipment, with a Mitsubishi electric package also used on the SD70ACe, including a TA17 traction alternator, CA9E companion alternator and six ITB 2630 traction motors, along with solid state IGBT inverters.[3] The prime mover is a turbocharged 16-cylinder EMD 710. New technology used included passive steer bogies, to reduce flange wear on corners.[

Those passive steel bogies don't provide protection from this type of flange wear !!! "



WHERE ? From a source you may trust more than wiki' (although i only listen to wiki' on trivial items like this  http://www.state.gov/p/af/ci/gb/ 


Now to pop out before dark to move a few more inches of fresh snow ....

doug c


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kleinbahn on 09 Nov 2012 01:51 PM 
Posted By SD90WLMT on 08 Nov 2012 03:22 PM 
guess what - the shipping lines dropped her!! 
There is a reason that most insurance policies, bonding, etc for owners or shippers do not cover the actual transfer from the boat to the ground. 

A friend that was in the car import business found this out, it is covered on the boat, it is covered on the ground, but you are s**t out of luck during the few minutes in the air.



I can say unequivocally that the locomotive was not damaged while between the boat and dock... it was totally unharmed in that time/space. 
All the damage occurred AFTER it touched the dock surface.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow - great detective conclusions!!! 

BAD dock surface!! Bad..


----------

